# ShopTemp's R4 and R4i Gold confirmed compatible with Wood R4



## Costello (Apr 10, 2010)

*EDIT:* the R4i Gold sold by ShopTemp is also compatible with Wood R4. Download Wood R4i Gold here!

I have been sent some photos from the Shoptemp team...

the "original R4 DS" they are selling is confirmed to be compatible with the Wood R4 new firmware, they've just tested it
they just sent me those photos v



Spoiler


















However be careful because ShopTemp sells 4 kinds of R4's:
- "Official R4DS": *confirmed working*
- R4 SDHC: not working
- R4i SDHC: not working
- R4i Gold: not working

more info on R4 & pricing here:
http://shoptemp.com/categories/DS-Flashcarts/R4/


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 10, 2010)

Looky, they made a new banner and everything.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 10, 2010)

Yum.
I'll probably direct my friends to Shoptemp if they need a flash cart.
I like the banner xD


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 10, 2010)

Based off of AceKard technology?

edit: that's better


----------



## Dangy (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so tempted to buy this even though I have an AK2i...


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 10, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Based off of AceKard technology?
> 
> edit: that's better


Lol, they actually modified the text.

I thought "based off of" was also acceptable though.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome banner. Can't beat it for $6 now that Wood is out and about!

I bet the cheap R4's will be flying out of warehouses due to this.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2010)

Good for a new business. Wish ShopTemp all the best.


----------



## Dangy (Apr 11, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I'm a little disappointed actually, these carts used to go for $3-$4 on DealExtreme.



Me too. I'm tempted to get one, but I could get screen covers or something for $6.


----------



## Nikolay (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm also tempted to buy a card, but alas, I am broke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only drawback I see is the 2 GB space limit.


----------



## Costello (Apr 11, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if those (dealextreme) were the original ones though... were they?

on Shoptemp they actually confirmed woodRPG compatibility, at least thats something.


----------



## chazam1337 (Apr 11, 2010)

not to be an ass, but priceangels.com has them for like 3.75.... nearly half the price.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 11, 2010)

chazam1337 said:
			
		

> not to be an ass, but priceangels.com has them for like 3.75.... nearly half the price.



62.5%, technically.  But, in all honesty, is it worth quibbling over $2.25?  For christ's sake, I don't _want_ to take R4 stereotypes seriously, but how cheap can you get?

Besides, a purchase at Shoptemp supports the community.


----------



## chazam1337 (Apr 11, 2010)

well to tell you the truth,the first r4 i had ever bought, was $40 and that was from supercardnds.com back in i think 2006. so im not some money grubbin goon, I know for a fact i will be making my supercard 2 purchase there


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking back now, the R4 was totally worth the money.
It was a brand new Slot 1 solution, it was unheard of back then!
The ease of no-patching tools, the convenience of no passcard, the versatility of the microSD card, and all the DS games playing so well, sometimes even better!

It was just amazing at the time, Slot 1 flashcarts still are.


----------



## DarkMario616 (Apr 11, 2010)

Is it possible to see R4s raise in price because of this?


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 11, 2010)

DarkMario616 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to see R4s raise in price because of this?



most likely no

acekard never raised the price when akaio was made.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 11, 2010)

DarkMario616 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to see R4s raise in price because of this?



If they did, even the n00bs would stop buying it; because most of them do so because it's _that_ dirt cheap.  The low price is basically the only thing keeping the R4 afloat these days.


----------



## fli_guy84 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ha! Just when I was about to replace my original R4 with this, a new firmware came out. Looks like I can keep my R4 for another year or two or perhaps until 3DS arrives.


----------



## Aitherion (Apr 14, 2010)

Shame that R4s don't work with the DSi. Wood looks awesome.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 14, 2010)

Aitherion said:
			
		

> Shame that R4s don't work with the DSi. Wood looks awesome.


There's always better options like the Acekard 2i, or the upcoming Supercard DSTwo.
But still, if you can't even afford the AK2i, then R4DS w/ Wood R4 is just so damn cheap it's worth the 2gb limit and no DSi support.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 14, 2010)

man i paid Rs.2500 = $55 (1 dollar = 45 rupees avg) wen i got my r4 also i didn't have a clue at what it was at that time.. also there wasn't any choice that was the only piece lmao.. but luckily i got an original (bought it last year).. so for me $6 is cheap..


----------



## metroid4life14 (May 10, 2010)

Can anyone confirm that this is working? I just got a new r4, 1.18 works flawlessly, but Wood doesn't run. I tried it on my legitimate R4 and it works, so I did indeed set it up correctly. Any ideas?

Ok, just tested all 3. 1 works with wood, the other 2 don't. My original still works... Should I send them back? Request a refund? What's going on here? I got 2 defective cards out of 3 -.-


----------



## RupeeClock (May 11, 2010)

metroid4life14 said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm that this is working? I just got a new r4, 1.18 works flawlessly, but Wood doesn't run. I tried it on my legitimate R4 and it works, so I did indeed set it up correctly. Any ideas?
> 
> Ok, just tested all 3. 1 works with wood, the other 2 don't. My original still works... Should I send them back? Request a refund? What's going on here? I got 2 defective cards out of 3 -.-



That's unusual, the R4DS I received worked fine with Wood R4...

Yes, talk to them about that, it's important Wood R4 work on it as they advertised that.


----------



## metroid4life14 (May 11, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> metroid4life14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long will it take for the new orders to come in? A couple of these are for my friends, and seeing as most games work patched with either ysmenu or 1.18, I may just keep my current setup... It just annoys me that the cards don't work as advertised.


----------



## Tac 21 (Jun 3, 2010)

I can't beleive R4 is still alive0 it needs to die.

I am happy with my AK2i purchase.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 3, 2010)

Tac 21 said:
			
		

> I can't beleive R4 is still alive0 it needs to die.
> 
> I am happy with my AK2i purchase.



Totally unjustified R4 bashing.
Pre-Wood R4 I would have agreed with you, but do you have any idea how GOOD of a cheap card it is?
Reliable build, fantastic compatibility and great value all for $13 at shoptemp.
Sadly no DSi or SDHC, but otherwise just amazing.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Jun 4, 2010)

Tac 21 said:
			
		

> I can't beleive R4 is still alive0 it needs to die.
> 
> I am happy with my AK2i purchase.



Ugh, please think before you post next time.


----------



## durgan (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anyone own the R4DS from shoptemp? I'm just curious what the microsd card loading mechanism is like. Years ago I bought 2 M3 Simplys, Wood R4 has brought them back to life. Only downside to them is the springload for the microsd cards. Was just wondering if the R4 had the same style or if it just slid in snug like most other carts?


----------



## EyeZ (Oct 28, 2010)

durgan said:
			
		

> Does anyone own the R4DS from shoptemp? I'm just curious what the microsd card loading mechanism is like. Years ago I bought 2 M3 Simplys, Wood R4 has brought them back to life. Only downside to them is the springload for the microsd cards. Was just wondering if the R4 had the same style or if it just slid in snug like most other carts?



I have recently purchased 2 R4's from ShopTemp and can confirm that both the cards are not spring-loaded, and the microSD card does fit in snug.


----------



## durgan (Oct 29, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> durgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, great to hear


----------



## Costello (Nov 19, 2010)

updated:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> good news!
> 
> the R4i Gold from Shoptemp is also supported, the team uploaded the files recently on http://www.r4idsn.com in the downloads section
> the file is mirrored here:
> ...


----------



## Etalon (Nov 26, 2010)

R4i Gold (for Wood): Can we get it pre-flashed for 1.4.1 as the Acekard 2.i?

Because when I try to add it pre-flashed to my basket (without a mSD), that doesn't work...


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2010)

let me check, there must be a bug...

edit: OK, I've told them to fix it and they just did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can try again


----------



## Etalon (Nov 26, 2010)

I tried it about 10 times in the past days now. But it's not really easy with the AK2i as well, I had to try it several times as well then...


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2010)

it works now on the R4i Gold, I'll let them check it on other cards too


----------



## Etalon (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks, Costello!


----------

